# Waiting over 6 months for 190 visa



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

I would like to begin a new thread in order to bring together applicants who are waiting for over 6 months for their 190 visa applications. As you know, the standard processing time set for this visa type is six months. However, there are many people in this forum who are experiencing delays in getting their cases finalized. Let's share our ongoing experiences in order to understand what is causing such delays.


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

iam waiting from 4 months, not 6 months but its like that i have to wait for more because no communication from CO after 10 Dec , on that day he say that he will let me know if any further information required.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Wasee said:


> iam waiting from 4 months, not 6 months but its like that i have to wait for more because no communication from CO after 10 Dec , on that day he say that he will let me know if any further information required.


Wasee, thank you very much and welcome to this thread. I have been waiting since July, 2013. Apparently, few applications would go through routine health and security checks and can be finalized only when these checks are over. Thus, COs are unable to provide any timeline since these checks are conducted by external agencies. Hope your case will be finalized well before the due time. Please keep everyone posted on any updates.


----------



## Luqman (Oct 4, 2013)

olways said:


> Wasee, thank you very much and welcome to this thread. I have been waiting since July, 2013. Apparently, few applications would go through routine health and security checks and can be finalized only when these checks are over. Thus, COs are unable to provide any timeline since these checks are conducted by external agencies. Hope your case will be finalized well before the due time. Please keep everyone posted on any updates.


No communication from CO after december 16 . i think my case is also delayed . its 4 monthsand 4 days after visa lodgement.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

The first time I see someone cross posting from this to the other 190 threads I will merge it


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

[14] ASIO has informally set time standards with DIAC for the security assessment of applicants for visas in the: temporary and permanent residence, onshore protection, and offshore refugee and humanitarian visa classes. The standards range from one to six months, depending on the visa class.

You may find information above helpful in setting proper expectations.



_shel said:


> The first time I see someone cross posting from this to the other 190 threads I will merge it


Hi _shel !
Are you trying to merge this thread with others? I think that's a hasty decision. Before you do so, can you please indicate which thread has specifically raised the aforementioned issue. It's hard to discuss something that is related only to few people. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

That may be so but when people are spamming the boards posting identical posts in multiple threads it shows it isnt needed.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> That may be so but when people are spamming the boards posting identical posts in multiple threads it shows it isnt needed.


I have not posted an identical post anywhere else. Anyways, thank you for quick reply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

_shel said:


> *The first time I see *someone cross posting from this to the other 190 threads I will merge it





olways said:


> I have not posted an identical post anywhere else. Anyways, thank you for quick reply.


 Maybe you should re read my initial post.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my visa outcome. It has been almost a year since lodgment. I wonder if there is anyone else who is waiting just like me.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

olways said:


> I'm still waiting for my visa outcome. It has been almost a year since lodgment. I wonder if there is anyone else who is waiting just like me.


Which visa is that? You have not provided any information or timeline.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi. I have applied for 190 visa.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Just to update my status. Nothing has changed since my last post. I am still waiting for my 190 visa application to be finalized. It has been over 18 months now.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All,I am waiting for the past 9+months ., No specific requests have been made by my CO. On my repeated enquiries I am told that internal processing is still underway.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

I am now in the process for applying for 190, and the main reason was because i am from a high risk country and i thought 190 will have faster timeline than 189. 

in 189 i see some people waiting for a year or 18 months or even 2 years. do you think 190 could stretch to a similar waiting period (statistically speaking) ?

does all applicants form high risk countries go through security check in 190 visa?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

olways said:


> Just to update my status. Nothing has changed since my last post. I am still waiting for my 190 visa application to be finalized. It has been over 18 months now.


I think u r from pakistan. So may be its very normal.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> I think u r from pakistan. So may be its very normal.


it is normal in 189 visa, but in 190 visa i have seen Pakistanis getting it in 4 or 5 or 6 months period. 

190 should have more priority than 189 in processing time. but i can't figure out how this external check works out ?! what makes someone get the grant in 4 months and the other in 18 months? even if they are from the same country let us say Pakistan. i don't know the factors that leads to this variation.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> it is normal in 189 visa, but in 190 visa i have seen Pakistanis getting it in 4 or 5 or 6 months period.
> 
> 190 should have more priority than 189 in processing time. but i can't figure out how this external check works out ?! what makes someone get the grant in 4 months and the other in 18 months? even if they are from the same country let us say Pakistan. i don't know the factors that leads to this variation.


In my humble opinion, once the application is referred to ESC, there is no difference in visa category and prioritization.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

olways said:


> In my humble opinion, once the application is referred to ESC, there is no difference in visa category and prioritization.


Then, this means that those Pakistani applicants who got grant in 4 months, they didn't go through external check ?

in this case i noticed that in 189 almost all Pakistanis go through external checks, whereas in 190 most don't go through external check ! 

so can we say in general you have a better chance not getting through external check if you are applying for 190 more than if you are applying for 189.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> this means that those Pakistani applicants who got grant in 4 months, they didn't go through external check ?
> 
> in this case i noticed that in 189 almost all Pakistanis go through external checks, whereas in 190 most don't go through external check !
> 
> so can we say in general you have a better chance not getting through external check if you are applying for 190.


Exactly! That's how it seems so far.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Just to update, I'm still waiting for my application to get finalized. It has been over 22 months since the date of lodgment for a visa which in avarage should take about three months based on DIBP standard timeframes.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

olways said:


> Just to update, I'm still waiting for my application to get finalized. It has been over 22 months since the date of lodgment for a visa which in avarage should take about three months based on DIBP standard timeframes.



22 months!! Woow...its a long wait....i am freaking out in just 2.5 months....what they said when you called them?


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> 22 months!! Woow...its a long wait....i am freaking out in just 2.5 months....what they said when you called them?


Always exactly the same thing that the administrative checks are still pending and that there is no way to tell the timeframe.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I think processing period for 190 is less than 189 because state verifies the claims before sending the invitation ...so CO doesnt take much time to approve the visa..... 

Recently, two of my Pakistani friends (living in Saudi Arabia) got the PR ... one got 190 in 4 months time ... other got 189 in 10 months time .... But still, i dont think one can generalize the processing time... especially for high risk countries applicants... it depends greatly on your luck .... but 22 months is a lot of time .... wish you all the best....


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hey, I've been waiting for 6 months. can anyone what is the next step I can do.i contacted them they said assessment in progress


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey is there anybody who applied before may, who are stll waiting for visa


----------



## Gracieee (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been waiting for over 6months also
. Does anyone know how I will contact the department?


----------

